# MainMenu mit RapidQ



## Michael Och (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute.

Ich habe mir neulich mal eine Trial Version von Borland C++ Builder geholt. Da war es kinderleicht, ein sogenanntes "MainMenu" zu machen. (Also das, dass immer bei einem Programm zuoberst zu sehen ist, menu, Berabeiten, Ansicht etc.). Nun ist die Trialversion abgelaufen, und ich habe mich auf ein Q Programm hinüger gegeben, RapidQ. Nun meine Frage: Wie mach ich denn dort ein MainMenu? Danke.

Gruss Michael


----------

